# PICS - Bunnies & GP



## PATMAN (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are some pictures of our new baby bunnies and guinea pig we just bought at the county fair this week.

*We gave the darker bunny on the right to my parents and kept the one on the left. 
My wife wants to name it "Smokey" or "Thumper!"*






*Here's our baby GP which my wife named "Spice Girl."*





*Our dog Shelly isn't sure what to think of these new critters. 
I don't think she was impressed by them!*


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the new family members Patrick. Nice looking GP and Bunnys.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 19, 2008)

Your new family members look great, i love the color! GP and bunnies are a lot of fun!  Love the pics!!!

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 19, 2008)

Very sweet! We also have a bunny. He lives inside but goes out back and hops around when the lab is out to protect him (from potential neighbor cats). When he is done playing, he comes to the back door, scratches, and we let him in. Then he hops to the living room and hops into his cage (a rubbermaid like shown in above pic). 

Curious, has anyone tried aspen shavings for a rabbit bedding? Danny said our rabbit pellet substrate is not good for the torts and should consider aspen shavings. Can this be used successfully with buns too? Right now we use compressed paper product like Carefresh. It would be great to not need 15 different substrates for all our pets - storage of their supplies is worse than finding room for the animal! In the pic it looks like Patman used pine shavings (I think).


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 19, 2008)

Aspen is fine for the rabbits, too.

Patrick, are these your first or do you have other rabbits and GPs?


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, that's pine bedding. It's only temporary since I heard it's not good for them. I am going to switch to aspen.

I have had rabbits and GP's in the past. I had one GP live to be 7 years old, which I hear is old for such an animal.


----------



## diggertort (Aug 14, 2008)

cute i have always wanted a bunny


----------

